# why do people call Overeem a "Black Guy"



## SeasonofdaWitch (Dec 31, 2011)

i was talking to a bunch of friends about the potential marketability of reem, and they kept bringing up..* "he's a 6f5 260lb black guy that beats people up and stuff"*


newsflash= Overeem isn't black, he is mixed

he had a black jamacian father, and a white dutch mother


i dont know why people keep calling him black


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm sure none of us in this forum actually calls Overeem a black guy. Only casual fans that do not know Overeem's background would call him one.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

President Barack Obama is mixed as well, doesn't stop people from calling him "the first black president."


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

SeasonofdaWitch said:


> i was talking to a bunch of friends about the potential marketability of reem, and they kept bringing up..* "he's a 6f5 260lb black guy that beats people up and stuff"*
> 
> 
> newsflash= Overeem isn't black, he is mixed
> ...


I fail to see why it should be a matter of any importance

he's a fighter, that's it


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

SeasonofdaWitch said:


> i was talking to a bunch of friends about the potential marketability of reem, and they kept bringing up..* "he's a 6f5 260lb black guy that beats people up and stuff"*
> 
> 
> newsflash= Overeem isn't black, he is mixed
> ...


_He's a 6f5 260lb *mixed* guy that beats people up and stuff"_

Not everyone knows him and his background ethnicity and yea, if you just look at him it's a lot easier to assume.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

So you mention that he does have a black father but you dont think he is a "black guy"????
Your friends are probably class A morons but they arnt wrong if Overeem does have black in him. Its just an easy and quick way to explain who you are talking about. 

Anyway.. is this really "Thread" worthy??? It seems to me like its common sense as to why people would call Overeem a "black guy".... If a guy looks black then chances are someone will refer to him as a "black guy". This isnt a news flash and it certainly isnt just Overeem.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Why do people give a crap, we're less than 24 hours from 2012... who cares what color he is?


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

BrianRClover said:


> Why do people give a crap, we're less than 24 hours from 2012... who cares what color he is?


People shouldn't...I'm just replying to the thread, lol.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

People call Anderson black all the time even though he's Brazilian.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> People call Anderson black all the time even though he's Brazilian.


What the hell did I just read?

Holy mackrell


----------



## SeasonofdaWitch (Dec 31, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> So you mention that he does have a black father but you dont think he is a "black guy"????
> Your friends are probably class A morons but they arnt wrong if Overeem does have black in him. Its just an easy and quick way to explain who you are talking about.
> 
> Anyway.. is this really "Thread" worthy??? It seems to me like its common sense as to why people would call Overeem a "black guy".... If a guy looks black then chances are someone will refer to him as a "black guy". This isnt a news flash and it certainly isnt just Overeem.


his mother is white though...


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

SeasonofdaWitch said:


> his mother is white though...


I'm guessing your not from around here?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SeasonofdaWitch said:


> his mother is white though...


So what??? He still is partly black. But more importantly he looks black. If someone looks black then you can say that black guy. If someone looks white then you can say that white guy. It doesnt have to do with race ethnicity as much it just down right has to do with the looks of the person. *No one is going to say "That partly white partly black guy who just beats people up". Cmon now..*


----------



## SeasonofdaWitch (Dec 31, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> So what??? He still is partly black. But more importantly he looks black. If someone looks black then you can say that black guy. If someone looks white then you can say that white guy. It doesnt have to do with race ethnicity as much it just down right has to do with the looks of the person.


he might look black, but he ISN'T black


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SeasonofdaWitch said:


> he might look black, but he ISN'T black


Is his skin color black?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Overeem is neither he is pure beast.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

When did being black turn into a ethnicity thing?? I never understood that part.

You can be black and be from alot of different places in the world. Do people really write down "Black" when filling out applications?? I dont write "White"...


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> People call Anderson black all the time even though he's Brazilian.


YA I KNOW, RIGHT? And can we quit saying black, the correct term is African American


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anderson is black.... very very black. Why people wanna get difficult about it is beyond me. He is also Brazilian.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> What the hell did I just read?
> 
> Holy mackrell


Im right there with ya..:confused05:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

He is black.


----------



## SeasonofdaWitch (Dec 31, 2011)

Guy Incognito said:


> He is black.


nope he is half-white, half-black


whites have a right to claim him as well as blacks


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SeasonofdaWitch said:


> nope he is half-white, half-black
> 
> 
> whites have a right to claim him as well as blacks


You keep saying that he is black but then denying it. he looks black thus people can say black guy. No one is going to say "Overeem this white guy who beats people up" or "Overeem this half white half black guy that beats people up." 

Overeem is half black thus making him black. You can also call him white though. But since he looks black you are going to say black when trying to explain what kind of guy he is in a few words.


How is this so hard for you to understand??? Crazy...


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

What difference does it make?

Yes, I'd describe him as black if someone asked what colour he is.

But the likelihood is that anyone with even a basic knowledge of mma knows who he is.

To call him a black guy is kinda disrespectful. After all you wouldn't call Frankie Edgar a white guy if someone asked.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

They're all *Mixed* Martial Artists :thumb02:

*ba-dum pssshhhh*


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

I didn't know he was mixed, but I never looked at him as a black guy like I would with JBJ or Rashad or something


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought Overeem was Guyanese. Good Lord!


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

The real question is: what if Dana White was Black, would he be called Black instead of White?


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

MikeHawk said:


> People call Anderson black all the time even though he's Brazilian.



Please say you are joking!:confused03:

Brazil is a country, not a race.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

music5x5 said:


> The real question is: what if Dana White was Black, would he be called Black instead of White?



I've known several Whites who are black and I went to school with a family of Blacks who were white.I even know a family of Grays who all have gray hair at a young age.


----------



## Reforzo230 (Feb 6, 2011)

SeasonofdaWitch said:


> i dont know why people keep calling him black


It's because he's a big black dude that's why


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

this thread is so stupid... but my god, some of the members here on MMAFORUM just make me lol for reals


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

HaVoK said:


> Please say you are joking!:confused03:
> 
> Brazil is a country, not a race.


I didn't word it right but people shouldn't be that dense as to not get my point.

Anderson isn't African American, most people think he is and call him a black guy. Better?


----------



## Captain Blood (Jan 1, 2012)

Like in 1984 when the use of certain words become forbidden people can't think and communicate properly anymore. 

Overeem, Obama and others like them are mulattos. 

Also Black genes are dominant hence why Overeem looks more ******* than caucasian.

End of thread.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh yea? Well Tiger Woods is Asian...:laugh:

Why's the thread still around?


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

MikeHawk said:


> I didn't word it right but people shouldn't be that dense as to not get my point.
> 
> Anderson isn't African American, most people think he is and call him a black guy. Better?




Umm,you still didn't word it right. It seems you still fail to realize the difference between ones nationality and race.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SeasonofdaWitch said:


> i was talking to a bunch of friends about the potential marketability of reem, and they kept bringing up..* "he's a 6f5 260lb black guy that beats people up and stuff"*
> 
> 
> newsflash= Overeem isn't black, he is mixed
> ...


you're tackling a fairly large issue here, but it mostly is a result of living in a white-dominated culture. if a person is 3/4 white and 1/4 black they are still likely to be called a black person, because, well, they arent obviously 100% white.

generally speaking it isnt even malicious, its about simplicity of description, but it is what it is.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

music5x5 said:


> The real question is: what if Dana White was Black, would he be called Black instead of White?












I was afraid my first infraction of 2012 would be for racism but somehow this thread is somewhat clean so far  Makes me happy 

Then again I am very drunk and it's almost 5AM, goodnight


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

NotDylan said:


> They're all *Mixed* Martial Artists :thumb02:
> 
> *ba-dum pssshhhh*


Hiyoooooooooo!!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

This thread is going crazy now lol.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

SeasonofdaWitch said:


> whites have a right to claim him as well as blacks


He is right, I here by claim Overeem in the name of my fellow whites and I will fight the blacks for our claim! Even though he is black what is equality coming to if us whiteys can't claim our fair share? Society these days I tells yih.

Far too drunk for this thread.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> He is right, I here by claim Overeem in the name of my fellow whites and I will fight the blacks for our claim!


LOL. If _you_ claim Overeem then _we _may start claiming Alexander Gustafsson.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow and I thought Corky from Life Goes On was slow. This thread has nothing on him.:eek02:


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

NotDylan said:


> YA I KNOW, RIGHT? And can we quit saying black, the correct term is African American


I saw a news report one time where a reporter from America was interviewing a black Hockey player. He called the guy African American two or three times. The hockey player would correct him each time, saying I'm Canadian. For some people it's not appropriate to call someone with dark skin a black person.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well his nationality is Dutch, that's where I draw the line, only mindless lemmings buy into the simplistic black and white world.

Everyone is "mixed" if you really dig down and understand genetics and cultural anthropology.

People are individuals not colors on a chart.

HUGE Reem fan, its going to be tough watching him fight my favorite HW JDS but the best man will win.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Anderson Silva IS black!
Overeem IS black!

Neither is an African American!
One is an African-Brazilian
One is an African-Dutch

Obama is black.

He is an African American.

Charlize Theron is white.

She is also an African American!

Black and white are skin tones, African American is a way to describe somebody with African blood. You dont have to be full blooded African to be black, you dont have to be black to be African!

Simple really!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I say let the "black guys" have Overeem. We "white guys" will take Pat Barry.


----------



## Captain Blood (Jan 1, 2012)

DanTheJu said:


> Anderson Silva IS black!
> Overeem IS black!
> 
> Neither is an African American!
> ...


Dan the "Ju"?


----------



## Captain Blood (Jan 1, 2012)

ESPADA9 said:


> Well his nationality is Dutch, that's where I draw the line, only mindless lemmings buy into the simplistic black and white world.
> 
> Everyone is "mixed" if you really dig down and understand genetics and cultural anthropology.
> 
> ...


I see. And where does your position on this subject fall? In the majority or the minority? Is a lemming a free spirit or does he follow the herd?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I sympathize with OP.

Its basically some pre-Civil Rights 1 drop rule bullshit the way we categorize people in this country. Overeem is mixed, a mulatto, a moreno..a whatever you want to say it. Calling him a "black guy" is exceptionally short-sighted. He's as much white as he is black.

And no, his skin colour isn't black, it's not even a dark brown...it's a light brown...typically of mulatto people.

Just called the dude what he is. I really don't what the **** the problem is, and why we have to trivialize and simplify everything as a society.


----------



## Captain Blood (Jan 1, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> I sympathize with OP.
> 
> Its basically some pre-Civil Rights 1 drop rule bullshit the way we categorize people in this country. Overeem is mixed, a mulatto, a moreno..a whatever you want to say it. Calling him a "black guy" is exceptionally short-sighted. He's as much white as he is black.
> 
> ...


See Prof Kevin Macdonald on Franz Boas


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Black sounds better then dark brown...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I guess it is time to stop trivializing the plight of browns.

Pinks too.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

oldfan said:


> I guess it is time to stop trivializing the plight of browns.
> 
> Pinks too.


In spite of your dismissive arrogance, it IS indeed quite detrimental to the mulatto peoples that those self-righteous "pure-bloods" feel so compelled to throw labels on them, which believe it or not causes quite a bit of trouble for mulattos who feel obligated to identify with a particular race of people other than their own.

It is really a damned if you do, damned if you don't situation.

White's dismiss anyone with a tan as "black" despite whatever their true ethnic composition is(likewise a pale skinned 25 percenter is white :confused03, and blacks dismiss them as "half white" or even the even worse, "false black person" or "Uncle Tom".


It is utterly shambolic either way, even as some type of generic label, it is obviously mindbogglingly incorrect to call people of beige, tan, peach and light brown skin colours "black".
Heck, it is not at all uncommon for mulattos/morenos to share the same skin colours of not only Latino and Hispanic people, but of indigenous Native Americans, and of indigenous Pacific Islanders and Australians....yet no one would dare put them under the hideously idiotic umbrella term of "black".


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I've never met a white human or a black one.Or an American ******* who didn't have some Caucasoid genes in their pool. 

We all live with labels. Mulatto and pure blood being good examples.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nikkolai said:


> Oh yea? Well Tiger Woods is Asian...:laugh:
> 
> Why's the thread still around?


This is precisely the type of ignorance I was talking about. Tiger Woods is a perfect example of a guy who despite any resistance he's put up, is falling curse to the stupidity that is our societies racial labels.

This is a man who will ardently defend himself as a man of mixed race, and will be scoffed at by the mainstream media and public at large. Oprah Winfrey herself, rather irresponsibly, dismissed Tiger on National TV as a man of mixed race and called him "a black man".

Let us not ignore the facts here, when talking about Tiger's actual ethnic composition, the man is a mere quarter "Black". Ethnically, he's actually a majority Asian, as he's of both Chinese and Thai heritage. So just as short-sighted, theoretically he could go around calling himself Asian because that's what he mainly is but he more correctly calls himself mixed race IN LIEU of all the ******* watermelon and corn bread jokes. And all of the "lynch him in the back alley" commentaries.


Then again, he's clearly slightly tan...."OMG he's totally a *******".


Yep.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

oldfan said:


> I've never met a white human or a black one. We all live with labels. Mulatto and pure blood being good examples.


Yeah, I'm not sure at all what your point is.


At least "whites" and "blacks", despite however scientifically incorrect the term may be, are correctly labeled based on their heritage and ethnic composition and not thrown in against their will, or against objective truth with something they are not.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure at all what your point is.
> 
> 
> At least "whites" and "blacks", despite however scientifically incorrect the term may be, are correctly labeled based on their heritage and ethnic composition and not thrown in against their will, or against objective truth with something they are not.


I'm not sure what yours is either. Maybe if you use a label maker you can list all of your ingredients on your forehead and we can pay proper respect to each one.

do you have any idea what a diverse "ethnic composition" gets *labeled* as white? are you at all sensitive to our lost heritages? Our many different cultures and tribes that you so callously lump together as "white"?

Your ignorance is offensive to me. I'm hurt.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Seems some members have left their intelligence in 2011  This thread is ridiculous and going nowhere awesome. 

Happy new year


----------

